# Share your Amazon Wishlist - 2012 Edition!! :



## Micara (Nov 21, 2012)

Tis the season for giving!! I'll start it off!

http://amzn.com/w/10DNU10XN5K0U


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 21, 2012)

Dharma's Karmic Return List


----------



## TwilightStarr (Nov 21, 2012)

I'll post here too since the other thread probably won't be used anymore 

http://amzn.com/w/3JUYZQ5PS8E3O


----------



## largenlovely (Nov 21, 2012)

Here's mine  http://www.amazon.com/registry/wishlist/FOZLD8SKRU1N


----------



## Deven (Nov 21, 2012)

I'm game.

Deven's Wishlist


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 21, 2012)

I've already gotten everything I've ever wanted this year, but if you care to add tangible items to that:

http://amzn.com/w/P3L0TJ9IH1QZ


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 21, 2012)

p.s. i had NO idea how much stuff was on amazon... ya.. i'm that novice.


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 21, 2012)

Here are the "instructions" from last year in case people don't know what to do.

_*If you don't have a wishlist, 

1. Go to Amazon.com and create an account
2. Search through their site for items you want and choose "Add to Wish List"
3. When you're done, at the top of the page, click "Tell People about this List"
4. Email to YOURSELF
5. Open the email, Copy and paste the link in this thread.

Please keep in mind that people will have access to the information you provide (not your address if I recall correctly, but your full name) so if you have any issue with that, please do NOT post your link here. 

Also keep in mind that in order to be shipped items, you will need to choose the option of letting outside vendors see your address, etc. Last year we had some issues where people tried to send items to people but the company wasn't able to see the address due to the settings. Please double check that your account has the correct address as well! 

Finally, please make sure that your account has your most up-to-date address/info as we have had some deliveries go missing/delayed due to Amazon not having your most recent address! If you don't actually wish to get anything from your list, please be specific about that when you post your link so people don't "go shopping" and then find out they can't check out your things at the last minute.*_


Have fun!


----------



## Twilley (Nov 21, 2012)

I can't promise I'll return the favor, but here goes~

http://amzn.com/w/2M4L9ZNVT7PWK


----------



## Tracyarts (Nov 21, 2012)

Here's mine

http://amzn.com/w/3Q76YQG5SK04Z

Tracy


----------



## Dromond (Nov 21, 2012)

I'm poor as a church mouse, so I'm not able to play Santa. 

Regardless, my wish list is in my sig now.


----------



## cinnamitch (Nov 21, 2012)

I'm game- http://amzn.com/w/2IX9GDAORNEM8


----------



## penguin (Nov 21, 2012)

Here's mine. I know that shipping can be costly to Australia, but they have deals for free shipping for books and movies. Just saying  :wubu:


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 21, 2012)

Dromond said:


> I'm poor as a church mouse, so I'm not able to play Santa.
> 
> Regardless, my wish list is in my sig now.




I gotchoo a lil something.


----------



## Dromond (Nov 21, 2012)

dharmabean said:


> I gotchoo a lil something.



YOU ROCK!!

obligatory lower case text


----------



## WVMountainrear (Nov 21, 2012)

This is always so much fun! 

My wishlist


----------



## largenlovely (Nov 21, 2012)

lovelylady78 said:


> This is always so much fun!
> 
> My wishlist



Thank you again 

I made an oopsie ...mine didn't have the address listed. It should be all fixed now.


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 22, 2012)

This was a lot of fun last year 
Meggie's list


----------



## Isa (Nov 22, 2012)

I love checking out the lists every year. 

Here's mine:

Isa's list


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 22, 2012)

Gifts for a few on are the way!


----------



## Twilley (Nov 22, 2012)

Dromond said:


> I'm poor as a church mouse, so I'm not able to play Santa.
> 
> Regardless, my wish list is in my sig now.



solidarity, my brother *fist bump*


----------



## Gingembre (Nov 22, 2012)

Oooh I love looking at everyone's lists!

Here's mine, although I don't expect anything from it, and I know that shipping to the UK can be expensive: http://www.amazon.co.uk/registry/wishlist/2PVZPS46U6N5I


----------



## Mishty (Nov 23, 2012)

My list is massive,kinda like a fatty's Sear's Wishbook. lol
Some you guys have great taste,I may steal from your lists!

My List


----------



## Gingembre (Nov 23, 2012)

Mishty, your list is HUGE! And I seem to want most of it!


----------



## mimosa (Nov 23, 2012)

Hello everyone, 

Here is my amazon wishlist:

http://amzn.com/w/3BZ33EIEYUOGE


----------



## Dromond (Nov 23, 2012)

Link doesn't work right, Mimi. It sends the clicker to THEIR wishlist.


----------



## mimosa (Nov 23, 2012)

Dromond said:


> Link doesn't work right, Mimi. It sends the clicker to THEIR wishlist.



Can you be a dear and check it for me again, please?


----------



## SummerG (Nov 23, 2012)

Mishty said:


> My list is massive,kinda like a fatty's Sear's Wishbook. lol
> Some you guys have great taste,I may steal from your lists!
> 
> My List



I totally snagged stuff from your list! It is amazing  I kept looking for the :like" button, lololol


----------



## Dromond (Nov 24, 2012)

mimosa said:


> Can you be a dear and check it for me again, please?



It works now.


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 24, 2012)

I'm totally like a kid in a candy store here... I love this wish list thing! I've added so much more. This is me, after looking at all of yours and adding more to mine:

SQWEE!! *\o/* lol.


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 24, 2012)

Just a note make sure you have your shipping address turned on even if it is hidden from view because otherwise stuff cant be sent to you, and allow for outside people if you have that stuff on your list pls and ty

Not sure how much I can participate this year  not super financial but as always will give it my best shot who knows maybe the new year will bring better finances and I can spread a little joy in the new year 

This is my Amazon Wishlist (mostly craft stuff which always makes me very very happy)

Amandas mostly crafty and other things a girl can dream list


and I would highly recomend for the Aussies to go to fishpond.com.au to do a wishlist for books dvds and other such things as the shipping is free and they promise to beat amazon by 10% sadly no craft stuff as yet.

 More wishy stuff


----------



## Lovelyone (Nov 24, 2012)

Haven't been on here often lately due to some illness and living life, but here's mine. 

http://amzn.com/w/1S3DM95UXKZ7Q


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 25, 2012)

PS I honestly do not expect pressies  but it is fun to see what everyone wants and grant a wish or two after all its one of Fairy Amandas Fav things to do though a couple of people are getting box-a-lopes with goodies instead


----------



## Dromond (Nov 25, 2012)

I love seeing other people's lists and stealing ideas off them.


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 25, 2012)

Just wow.

Haha.


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 25, 2012)

spiritangel said:


> Amandas mostly crafty and other things a girl can dream list
> 
> More wishy stuff



There are a few things on here I can see I'll be gifting. Gotta wait for payday.


----------



## moore2me (Nov 25, 2012)

mimosa said:


> Can you be a dear and check it for me again, please?



Mimosa, Your Christmas wishlist is almost as good as watching an "X" rated movie. Just reading it and looking at the pics is very, very . . . . er, . . . . interesting  . . . . and I didn't even know what everything was. 

You may have a future in non-technical writing. I see you also enjoy yoga.


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Nov 25, 2012)

Just leaving this here....<3

:wubu:


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 25, 2012)

dharmabean said:


> There are a few things on here I can see I'll be gifting. Gotta wait for payday.



awws thats sweet but remember I am in Australia postage is sometimes a killer. Hugs

<<< is keeping mouth shut about whose wishes she granted looks innocent and whistles


----------



## Weirdo890 (Nov 25, 2012)

Hey there, here's my Christmas Wish List.


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 25, 2012)

spiritangel said:


> awws thats sweet but remember I am in Australia postage is sometimes a killer. Hugs
> 
> <<< is keeping mouth shut about whose wishes she granted looks innocent and whistles



Even if I go to the fishpond site???


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 25, 2012)

Weirdo890 said:


> Hey there, here's my Christmas Wish List.




FYI.. You gotta go in and allow a shipping address to be present: 

*This list is for:	Eric N.
Ship-to:	No address entered*


Or goodies can't find you.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Nov 25, 2012)

dharmabean said:


> FYI.. You gotta go in and allow a shipping address to be present:
> 
> *This list is for:	Eric N.
> Ship-to:	No address entered*
> ...



I did not know that. :doh: Thanks for the info. *tips my hat*


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 25, 2012)

I think this is mine. Someone will let me know if it isn't. lol

http://amzn.com/w/1OAC46F4DRE


----------



## mimosa (Nov 25, 2012)

moore2me said:


> Mimosa, Your Christmas wishlist is almost as good as watching an "X" rated movie. Just reading it and looking at the pics is very, very . . . . er, . . . . interesting  . . . . and I didn't even know what everything was.
> 
> You may have a future in non-technical writing. I see you also enjoy yoga.



It's easy to make assumptions about people online just by looking at photos and amazon wishlists. But I like to believe that there are people that are deeply intelligent that look beyond that. You are welcome to get to know me. I'm a kind and open minded lady. Blessings to you, Moore2me 

Now on with the amazons wishlists. I am enjoying looking at all of them. :happy:


----------



## mimosa (Nov 25, 2012)

Dromond said:


> It works now.



Thanks. :bow:


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 25, 2012)

I just to say I'm obssessive - compulsive on some things, one being lists.

I couldn't handle pages of randomicity, so I made lists and broke my wish list up. On the left under the profile picture has categories now.


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 25, 2012)

dharmabean said:


> Even if I go to the fishpond site???



nope fishpond rocks like that  my mind went straight to craft supplies then lol

you are such a sweetie I really hope lots of your wishes get granted


----------



## TwilightStarr (Nov 25, 2012)

dharmabean said:


> I just to say I'm obssessive - compulsive on some things, one being lists.
> 
> I couldn't handle pages of randomicity, so I made lists and broke my wish list up. On the left under the profile picture has categories now.




So I knew we had A LOT in common but after looking at your wishlist, you are my new favorite person ever!! 

Especially for this http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00901YIKS/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
OMG Soo Cute!!!!


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 25, 2012)

TwilightStarr said:


> So I knew we had A LOT in common but after looking at your wishlist, you are my new favorite person ever!!
> 
> Especially for this http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00901YIKS/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
> OMG Soo Cute!!!!



:happy: :kiss2: awe! I wish they'd show the bigger gowns on a bigger gal; so I could see how they hang. But, all in all, I friggen LOOOOVE her stuff. I got you a lil something off of your list a few days ago. I shows shipped today. It's not much, it's what I can afford right now.


----------



## moore2me (Nov 25, 2012)

mimosa said:


> It's easy to make assumptions about people online just by looking at photos and amazon wishlists. But I like to believe that there are people that are deeply intelligent that look beyond that. You are welcome to get to know me. I'm a kind and open minded lady. Blessings to you, Moore2me
> 
> Now on with the amazons wishlists. I am enjoying looking at all of them. :happy:




Mimosa,

I am sorry if I offended you. I have followed your struggles for years with your son having serious surgery in a hospital in another state. You have been brave and you have the heart of a mother tiger in fighting for him and his wellbeing with all that came at you two. This also includes the crap the public school dealt him with some of the teachers that were mean (and very unprofessional) to him. Not many women could have handled the situation with the presence of mind and the civility that you did. You were amazing.

I am jealous of your good looks and ability to wear such sexy girly clothes too. (I am now mostly a grannie panty and jersey knit sleep shirt girl.) I know Mr M2M would like to have me wear black lacy things (I could 20 years ago) but now it would just get tangled up when I tried to tie the corset or thongs and he would have to get the fishing pliers to get that stuff off me. It would also be tough to explain in the ER how that thong got wrapped around my ear and under both arms.

Yoga - I wish I could do this on land  (I can only do this in water.)

Belly dancing - This is a beautiful art form - Not for me, it would scare the dogs.

Mimosa, you are young and beautiful and I am envious of both these things. The poet William Wordsworth wrote about how some see younger people when we are old . . . .

What though the radiance which was once so bright
Be now for ever taken from my sight,
Though nothing can bring back the hour
Of splendour in the grass, of glory in the flower;
We will grieve not, rather find
Strength in what remains behind;

Again, you have my apology and my admiration - I wish I was a 10 like you.


----------



## TwilightStarr (Nov 25, 2012)

dharmabean said:


> :happy: :kiss2: awe! I wish they'd show the bigger gowns on a bigger gal; so I could see how they hang. But, all in all, I friggen LOOOOVE her stuff. I got you a lil something off of your list a few days ago. I shows shipped today. It's not much, it's what I can afford right now.



Yeah I would have loved to see it on someone too! Just because it's made for bigger doesn't mean it will work for every bigger girl 

Aww!! Thank you so much!!  I want to buy you and everybody else something but Amazon doesn't accept paypal and that's all I have right now


----------



## CAMellie (Nov 25, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/registry/17I9M3JWLUJ3O/ref=cm_sw_em_r_ws_sjTSqb03Q25RT_wb


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 25, 2012)

TwilightStarr said:


> Yeah I would have loved to see it on someone too! Just because it's made for bigger doesn't mean it will work for every bigger girl
> 
> Aww!! Thank you so much!!  I want to buy you and everybody else something but Amazon doesn't accept paypal and that's all I have right now



It's ok! ..... apparently my post was too short so now i'm rambling to fit the needed requirements.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Nov 25, 2012)

So... Here's my wishlist 

I remember this from last year. I cried every time a package came in. It was such a difficult time for me and the goodness of people's hearts really made last Christmas completely memorable despite the hard times I was going through. You guys rock 

Also... I'm so jealous of the US. You guys get all the cool things


----------



## TwilightStarr (Nov 25, 2012)

dharmabean said:


> It's ok! ..... apparently my post was too short so now i'm rambling to fit the needed requirements.



Hate when what I have is too short! lol


----------



## penguin (Nov 25, 2012)

Fishpond is a good site, but you have to give out your address. It doesn't store it in the system like Amazon does. I haven't found an Australian site that has that option as yet.


----------



## Mathias (Nov 25, 2012)

Here's mine!


http://www.amazon.com/gp/registry/wishlist/ref=gno_listpop_wi


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 26, 2012)

penguin said:


> Fishpond is a good site, but you have to give out your address. It doesn't store it in the system like Amazon does. I haven't found an Australian site that has that option as yet.



oh I did not know that am sure no one here will use my addy for horrendous purposes right?


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 26, 2012)

Mathias said:


> Here's mine!
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/registry/wishlist/ref=gno_listpop_wi





Not working.. opens individual's own wish list...


----------



## penguin (Nov 26, 2012)

spiritangel said:


> oh I did not know that am sure no one here will use my addy for horrendous purposes right?



I hope they wouldn't! I don't mind giving mine out to those I'm friends with on Facebook or privately, but I don't want to post it publicly.


----------



## Dromond (Nov 26, 2012)

penguin said:


> I hope they wouldn't! I don't mind giving mine out to those I'm friends with on Facebook or privately, but I don't want to post it publicly.



Yeah, posting your address publicly would be a really bad idea.


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 26, 2012)

Dromond said:


> Yeah, posting your address publicly would be a really bad idea.



Shoosh Dromond! I want to stalk her. :wubu:


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 26, 2012)

well as dims has taken away my ability to edit the post there is little I can do but live and learn...


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 26, 2012)

Penguin you can make your wishlist private  and just give it to who you want to

sooo that is what I have done pm me your email addy if you would like it emailed to you sorry for the inconvienience just did not want my addy out there for all and sundry.


----------



## penguin (Nov 26, 2012)

dharmabean said:


> Shoosh Dromond! I want to stalk her. :wubu:



That's what facebook is for.

Your address isn't shown on fishpond, the buyer has to enter it manually. Mine is here if someone preferred to use that than Amazon and the evil international shipping.


----------



## firefly (Nov 26, 2012)

Mathias said:


> Here's mine!
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/registry/wishlist/ref=gno_listpop_wi



Can you check your link please?


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 26, 2012)

I think this is my list.


----------



## Mathias (Nov 26, 2012)

dharmabean said:


> Not working.. opens individual's own wish list...



I clicked preview and it showed the list. If anyone knows how to fix this, please let me know. Sorry about that. I'm a little confused at how this works. :doh:


----------



## Gingembre (Nov 26, 2012)

I'm not really sure to explain this, Mathias, but I'll give it a bash! Your link is like a generic "go to wish list" link rather than one specific to YOUR wish list. If you open your wish list and click "share with friends" it should give you your specific link. Or if you select "see what they see" you'll be able to cut the link out of the address bar. You want it to be something like amazon.com/registry/wishlist/123abc456def etc. The numbers and letters code-y bit is the bit that's individual to your list.

Clear as mud?!


----------



## biglynch (Nov 26, 2012)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/registry/wishlist/1B7EX10Y135F1

C'mon santa help a guy out.


----------



## Gingembre (Nov 26, 2012)

biglynch said:


> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/registry/wishlist/ref=gno_listpop_wi
> 
> C'mon santa help a guy out.



Biglynch, read above - your link takes me to my own wish list, not yours.


----------



## biglynch (Nov 26, 2012)

Gingembre said:


> Biglynch, read above - your link takes me to my own wish list, not yours.


It should be changed now


----------



## Gingembre (Nov 26, 2012)

biglynch said:


> It should be changed now



Yup all good now - good list!


----------



## biglynch (Nov 26, 2012)

Gingembre said:


> Yup all good now - good list!



Many thanks Miss, its a good old man list. Booze and boots.
M&Ms pretzels are the best thing i have seen on any list.


----------



## Twilley (Nov 26, 2012)

Just got my first one in the mail! SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Dromond (Nov 26, 2012)

I just got my first giftie. :wubu:

Thank you, Cheryl!!!!


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 26, 2012)

Hmmmm Dromond, mine didn't come too? :: scratches chin ::


----------



## Dromond (Nov 26, 2012)

It'll get here sometime this week, I'm sure.


----------



## Mathias (Nov 26, 2012)

Ok, trying this again... :doh:

http://amzn.com/w/1M7WUXJDAOKVR


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 26, 2012)

Mathias said:


> Ok, trying this again... :doh:
> 
> http://amzn.com/w/1M7WUXJDAOKVR




I may go for broke buying you shit.


----------



## Mathias (Nov 26, 2012)

dharmabean said:


> I may go for broke buying you shit.



I'll try and get you some goodies too!


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 26, 2012)

Mathias said:


> I'll try and get you some goodies too!




I just dig your list :kiss2:


----------



## penguin (Nov 26, 2012)

I feel like I'm missing out, by living on the wrong continent  Don't mind me, I'm just having a pity party.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Nov 26, 2012)

Twilley said:


> Just got my first one in the mail! SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE





Dromond said:


> I just got my first giftie. :wubu:
> 
> Thank you, Cheryl!!!!



You're welcome, gentlemen. :happy:



penguin said:


> I feel like I'm missing out, by living on the wrong continent  Don't mind me, I'm just having a pity party.



Patience, young lady...they just take a bit longer to make it to you.


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 26, 2012)

penguin said:


> I feel like I'm missing out, by living on the wrong continent  Don't mind me, I'm just having a pity party.




Don't fret eeyore. :kiss2::happy:


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 26, 2012)

whatcha get whatcha get jumps up and down in excitement

cause I love hearing what pressies people got


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 26, 2012)

Thank you so much, Cheryl! :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: You're the prettiest Santa I've ever had.  :kiss2:


----------



## WVMountainrear (Nov 26, 2012)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Thank you so much, Cheryl! :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: You're the prettiest Santa I've ever had.  :kiss2:



Aww...you're welcome, sweetie. :happy:


----------



## Twilley (Nov 26, 2012)

penguin said:


> I feel like I'm missing out, by living on the wrong continent  Don't mind me, I'm just having a pity party.



None of that, lovely miss! I'm sure you will be avalanched with gifts sooner or later!


spiritangel said:


> whatcha get whatcha get jumps up and down in excitement
> 
> cause I love hearing what pressies people got



I GOTS A STARSHIP ENTERPRISE PIZZA CUTTER!!!

it's so shiiiiiiiiiiinyyyyyyy


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 26, 2012)

I don't have a credit card and I can't use PayPal to gift someone outside of Canada. Boo.



I really wish there was some way around this as I would like to gift a few people I care about, but I don't know any way.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Nov 26, 2012)

I'm not going to post my list as I was truly blessed last year by you all. I haven't been as active on this side of the boards so I don't want to feel like I just showed up for this. 

I am looking forward to playing Mexican Santa though.


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 26, 2012)

Twilley said:


> I GOTS A STARSHIP ENTERPRISE PIZZA CUTTER!!!
> 
> it's so shiiiiiiiiiiinyyyyyyy



omg thats awesome nerdgasm  Use it wisely lol



Surlysomething said:


> I don't have a credit card and I can't use PayPal to gift someone outside of Canada. Boo.



oh that sux you can buy gift debit credit cards you put cash on them and then you use it like a normal credit card. I have a debit Mastercard though its linked to my bank account and takes the money straight from my account no acutal credit is involved. 



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm not going to post my list as I was truly blessed last year by you all. I haven't been as active on this side of the boards so I don't want to feel like I just showed up for this.
> 
> I am looking forward to playing Mexican Santa though.



awwww I am gonna miss seeing your list of awesome and cannot wait to see what mexican santa brings people

BTW Hozay totally picturing you in a santa suit cutest santa ever


----------



## Dromond (Nov 26, 2012)

spiritangel said:


> whatcha get whatcha get jumps up and down in excitement
> 
> cause I love hearing what pressies people got



I got a set of non-stick skillets!

What? I needed them!


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 26, 2012)

Here's my list, but remember, I live in stupid, non online shopping friendly Canada. Haha.


Surly Christmas to you!


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 26, 2012)

I just got something in the mail. I was confused cuz i didn't order anything. Come to find out, it was from a sweetie who gave me Spaceballs  It's a favorite movie for the family


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 26, 2012)

Surlysomething said:


> Surly Christmas to you!



... I see some items to purchase... and put on my list too!


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 26, 2012)

Dromond said:


> I got a set of non-stick skillets!
> 
> What? I needed them!



thats awesome  am sure they will get loads of use, hey you wished for them


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks for this. I didn't realize I could even get something like this from my bank. Haha. Kind of clueless with online shopping, just didn't think I could do it.

So, now i'm signed up and hopefully I can try it and it actually works (in 7 - 10 business days. 




spiritangel said:


> oh that sux you can buy gift debit credit cards you put cash on them and then you use it like a normal credit card. I have a debit Mastercard though its linked to my bank account and takes the money straight from my account no acutal credit is involved.


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 26, 2012)

No problem 

you can also buy like a giftcard version but that costs 10% on top of the amount you want to deposit.

I can not remember why I got mine I know I needed it for something. It comes in very handy for sites that don't have the pay pal option.

So glad I could help.


----------



## penguin (Nov 27, 2012)

I don't expect anything from anyone, but I won't say no if people do  I do wish I lived closer to more of you, though!


----------



## Gingembre (Nov 27, 2012)

penguin said:


> I feel like I'm missing out, by living on the wrong continent  Don't mind me, I'm just having a pity party.



Ha! Me too - I'm playing my tiiiny violin on the little Island on the wrong side of the ocean as I type!


----------



## largenlovely (Nov 27, 2012)

Same thing happened with me as with Megan. I gotta package and was wondering what in the heck it could be and someone sent me some treble clef earrings from my wish list. Whoever it was, thank you  I love them and will wear them to my band concerts


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 27, 2012)

OMGOODNESS

OH MAH DAMN!

Three items came today!

Ty ty ty Mich for the book and movie! I know what I'm curling up to read tonight, "Even White Trash Zombies Get the Blues" :kiss2: Thank you so very much for John Cusack, I love my husband!! "Serendipity." :wubu::kiss2::wubu::bow:


Now, the third item I have no idea who to thank for! But TY TY TY! It came just in the knick of time, my wallet broke this weekend. I was fishing around for an older one. Someone got me the wallet on my wish list. 





:kiss2::wubu::kiss2::wubu:


----------



## largenlovely (Nov 27, 2012)

Is there a way to see who gotcha something from your wishlist on amazon? That way I know who to thank? I don't have home internet anymore and am trying to navigate the full website with little success lol


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 27, 2012)

largenlovely said:


> Is there a way to see who gotcha something from your wishlist on amazon? That way I know who to thank? I don't have home internet anymore and am trying to navigate the full website with little success lol



From what I can see, unless they leave a note when they order, there's no way to tell who ordered it.


----------



## largenlovely (Nov 27, 2012)

dharmabean said:


> From what I can see, unless they leave a note when they order, there's no way to tell who ordered it.



Aahh ok, I will go back and look to see if there's a note somewhere. Otherwise, it's like a secret santa.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Nov 27, 2012)

dharmabean said:


> Now, the third item I have no idea who to thank for! But TY TY TY! It came just in the knick of time, my wallet broke this weekend. I was fishing around for an older one. Someone got me the wallet on my wish list.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It was me. The seller did not give me the option to enclose a gift message or I would have told you. I hate getting gifts from unknown sources, so I try not to do it to others. 

Oh- and you're welcome!


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 27, 2012)

lovelylady78 said:


> Oh- and you're welcome!




I literally * squeeed * when I opened it. I can't thank you enough.


----------



## CAMellie (Nov 27, 2012)

Thank you so VERY much, Soupy, for the wonderful kindle book to help me get through this difficult time. I <3 you so much!


----------



## Micara (Nov 27, 2012)

Got an awesome present today- Tim Burton playing cards! Thanks to the lovely Miss Cheryl!!!

One of the gifts that I sent did not allow me to post a message either. Not wanting to spoil a surprise, if you get a phantom gift post it here and I will confess.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Nov 27, 2012)

Micara said:


> Got an awesome present today- Tim Burton playing cards! Thanks to the lovely Miss Cheryl!!!



You're welcome! :happy:


----------



## MRdobolina (Nov 27, 2012)

just in case ive been nice


----------



## Dromond (Nov 28, 2012)

The generosity of the people here just amazes me. :wubu:


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 28, 2012)

I always feel bad when the postage costs more than the gift I have to take both into account and like to give at least a little something to all I can though some people just do not have stuff that fits into my wee tiny budget. 

But I do like to grant wishes no matter how small 

PS Dro there is a wee something on its way looks innocent


PPS only one gift I have sent so far has allowed me to send a message but if you ask I will confess


----------



## Dromond (Nov 28, 2012)

Oh, my. I will be watching for the parcel truck. :bounce:


----------



## TwilightStarr (Nov 28, 2012)

Oi Vey! I've received 2 things from my wish list!

An awesome pair of purple glitter earrings & a kurt halsey embroidery! 

Thank you sooo much to whoever got them for me!!! :bow:


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 28, 2012)

TwilightStarr said:


> a kurt halsey embroidery!
> Thank you sooo much to whoever got them for me!!! :bow:



The Kurt Halsey Embroidery was me! It didn't leave an area to leave a message, or I would have. I hope you enjoy!


----------



## TwilightStarr (Nov 28, 2012)

dharmabean said:


> The Kurt Halsey Embroidery was me! It didn't leave an area to leave a message, or I would have. I hope you enjoy!



I love it!! Thank you soo much!!!


----------



## WVMountainrear (Nov 28, 2012)

TwilightStarr said:


> Oi Vey! I've received 2 things from my wish list!
> 
> An awesome pair of purple glitter earrings & a kurt halsey embroidery!
> 
> Thank you sooo much to whoever got them for me!!! :bow:



And the earrings were from me!


----------



## TwilightStarr (Nov 28, 2012)

lovelylady78 said:


> And the earrings were from me!



Aww! Thank you so much!! I got them just in time, I gotta take out my other ones anyway for my MRI on friday since they aren't plastic.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 29, 2012)

[Bwuahaaaa. My A.D.D has failed me. Fixing link]


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 29, 2012)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Pretty sure I'm on the naughty list, but here it is.




Link needs fixing, takes to the person's own wishlist.  I was all excited we wanted the same things, lol.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 29, 2012)

:doh: Whoooops! 

 Fixed? I uh, hope?


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 29, 2012)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Fixed? I uh, hope?




Yesh Mam! :: rubs hands together :: What fun this is!!


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Nov 29, 2012)

So, I thought I'd jump in on this.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/3NMPNYLA8L/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

I can't really buy for anybody else this year (stupid being in school), but I'll be all in for next year.


----------



## largenlovely (Nov 29, 2012)

It's driving me craaaaazy lol..anyone want to own up to sending me the treble clef earrings? 

Beuler...Bueler....Bueler?


----------



## CarlaSixx (Nov 29, 2012)

I noticed something wasn't on my list anymore :wubu: Now I'm waiting for the postman. Lol.


----------



## TwilightStarr (Nov 29, 2012)

Just received an awesome wall decal in the mail 

Thank you mystery sender!


----------



## SuperMishe (Nov 29, 2012)

I haven't done this before but I decided if I was going to add my list, I should check out others', right? So I just purchased items for 3 different people! Merry Christmas! Here's mine! (I hope!) http://amzn.com/w/1P6MQ6DAN3S8B


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 29, 2012)

TwilightStarr said:


> Just received an awesome wall decal in the mail
> 
> Thank you mystery sender!



If its the one about photos? or pictures that was me  glad you liked it it was so hard to pic something from your list I was torn between the decal and the awesome hamburger phone... not sure why the decal won think it was the quote....


----------



## WVMountainrear (Nov 29, 2012)

largenlovely said:


> It's driving me craaaaazy lol..anyone want to own up to sending me the treble clef earrings?
> 
> Beuler...Bueler....Bueler?



It was me! I told you to fix that link, girl! 



And thank you to whomever sent me the crime noir game for my 3DS!!  I can't wait to play it!! :kiss2:


----------



## TwilightStarr (Nov 29, 2012)

spiritangel said:


> If its the one about photos? or pictures that was me  glad you liked it it was so hard to pic something from your list I was torn between the decal and the awesome hamburger phone... not sure why the decal won think it was the quote....




Yes that's it  Thank you so much! I recently took all my old stuff off my walls to redo my room so this is perfect!  And yeah the hamburger phone is pretty awesome.


----------



## Mishty (Nov 29, 2012)

Maybe its the flu,but someone got me a Rick Bragg book,and I cried. THANKYOU!


----------



## largenlovely (Nov 29, 2012)

lovelylady78 said:


> It was me! I told you to fix that link, girl!
> 
> And thank you to whomever sent me the crime noir game for my 3DS!!  I can't wait to play it!! :kiss2:



Lol thank you bunches  I had two other items being sent and wasn't sure who was what lol. I love them though  I play in the local pops band and have been meaning to get a cute pair so I could wear them to our concerts. 

thank you so much  *hugs*


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 29, 2012)

Few more little things on their way to a few more of you. I plan on gifting more; even if it's post holiday.


----------



## Micara (Nov 29, 2012)

Mishty said:


> Maybe its the flu,but someone got me a Rick Bragg book,and I cried. THANKYOU!



That was me. Sorry to make you cry!


----------



## Micara (Nov 29, 2012)

lovelylady78 said:


> And thank you to whomever sent me the crime noir game for my 3DS!!  I can't wait to play it!! :kiss2:



Me again! It wouldn't let me write a note so Happy Holidays!


----------



## Micara (Nov 29, 2012)

Diana_Prince245 said:


> So, I thought I'd jump in on this.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/3NMPNYLA8L/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
> 
> I can't really buy for anybody else this year (stupid being in school), but I'll be all in for next year.



Hey, can you please add an address to your amazon account so that you can receive gifts? It keeps it hidden.


----------



## Micara (Nov 29, 2012)

Big hugs and thanks to Amanda for my Jack Skellington car decal! Can't wait to put it on!!!


----------



## WVMountainrear (Nov 29, 2012)

Dear Dimmers, if you do not link an address to your wishlist, no one can send you any goodies no matter how naughty or nice you have been this year.


----------



## TwilightStarr (Nov 29, 2012)

I am seriously so blessed by a few of the amazing girlies on DIMS buying me awesome stuff  Thank you so much!


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Nov 29, 2012)

Micara said:


> Hey, can you please add an address to your amazon account so that you can receive gifts? It keeps it hidden.



Done! 

I also think I might be able to buy a couple people something small after all. Hooray for extra hours at work!


----------



## largenlovely (Nov 29, 2012)

After I get some mulah, I will be sending out a few little pressies  I can't hit everybody I would like but I will try to get a few of y'all


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 30, 2012)

Micara said:


> Big hugs and thanks to Amanda for my Jack Skellington car decal! Can't wait to put it on!!!



erm you have another one on the way I should have looked before I lept and got you a diff kind of one but live and learn... and glad you liked it


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 30, 2012)

OOOH ty Michelle I just got some money to spend at one of my two fav US stores Simon say's stamp so excited 

and hugs


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 30, 2012)

spiritangel said:


> erm you have another one on the way I should have looked before I lept and got you a diff kind of one but live and learn... and glad you liked it




Um!! Ya... you have another one from me too.


----------



## Deven (Nov 30, 2012)

Got a gift today of Jameson Whiskey Truffles! I have a sneaking suspicion who they are from... just waiting for confirmation!


----------



## WVMountainrear (Nov 30, 2012)

Deven said:


> Got a gift today of Jameson Whiskey Truffles! I have a sneaking suspicion who they are from... just waiting for confirmation!



It was me.


----------



## Dromond (Nov 30, 2012)

The delivery guy came today! :bounce:

But it wasn't for me.


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 30, 2012)

dharmabean said:


> Um!! Ya... you have another one from me too.



awww hugs your such a sweetie  think I am gonna have to relinquish my santa hat....


----------



## largenlovely (Nov 30, 2012)

I sent out a few little things  I will try to send out more, funds permitting.

Amandaaaa I got my lipstick today woohoo... thank you schweet pea!!!  it's purdy lol

ETA: there was 1 item I wasn't able to include a note with. Following suit with everyone else. If I see ya mention it, I will fess up


----------



## Deven (Nov 30, 2012)

lovelylady78 said:


> It was me.



Thank you! I appreciate it so much!

And! I got a second one later. A special edition Crow graphic novel, but it doesn't say who sent it


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Nov 30, 2012)

Deven said:


> Thank you! I appreciate it so much!
> 
> And! I got a second one later. A special edition Crow graphic novel, but it doesn't say who sent it



I did. I thought I included a note, but maybe I didn't. The Internet is hard


----------



## Deven (Nov 30, 2012)

Diana_Prince245 said:


> I did. I thought I included a note, but maybe I didn't. The Internet is hard



No note 

My stuff gets sent out next week! Does stuff get automatically stricken from the lists so that I don't accidentally buy a repeat gift?


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Nov 30, 2012)

Deven said:


> No note
> 
> My stuff gets sent out next week! Does stuff get automatically stricken from the lists so that I don't accidentally buy a repeat gift?



Well, darn it.

And I think stuff gets taken off when purchased.


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 30, 2012)

largenlovely said:


> I sent out a few little things  I will try to send out more, funds permitting.
> 
> Amandaaaa I got my lipstick today woohoo... thank you schweet pea!!!  it's purdy lol
> 
> ETA: there was 1 item I wasn't able to include a note with. Following suit with everyone else. If I see ya mention it, I will fess up




oh yay so glad it arrived 

most of the stuff I sent did not allow for a note and the one that did I know has arrived cause I got a fb ty for it


----------



## AuntHen (Nov 30, 2012)

I made one... sorry if I am late to the game 

http://amzn.com/w/2OAASZVTDSNYW


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 30, 2012)

spiritangel said:


> awww hugs your such a sweetie  think I am gonna have to relinquish my santa hat....




No no, this was for the Jack Skellington that you two got her too.


----------



## vardon_grip (Dec 1, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/registry/r...p_wl?ie=UTF8&cid=A2TVGCCQ3P2Y6U&type=wishlist

This is just for fun. I do not expect to receive anything on this list, let alone a $8K watch. Oh, but it is nice to wish!


----------



## Dromond (Dec 1, 2012)

You never know what'll happen, though. I put a laptop computer on my list for a lark and someone bought it for me.

(I know who did it and they aren't a Dims person)


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 1, 2012)

dharmabean said:


> No no, this was for the Jack Skellington that you two got her too.



giggles she got two from me a white and a pewter I think it was haha great minds thats gonna be one Jacked up car rofl all good but still think I have to relinquish my santa hat to you 

and sooo not a drama


----------



## Mishty (Dec 1, 2012)

I gots another book yesterday! The Beth Ditto memoirs! You people are making the flu far less horrid. Nice fatties.  I'm gonna get to send gifts next week! Sooooo excited!


----------



## cinnamitch (Dec 1, 2012)

Thank you to the nice person who sent me the biscuit cutter. It was much appreciated. There wasn't a note so I don't know who you are.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Dec 1, 2012)

:bounce: Zomg!! I got a package! O.O 

Thank you Thank you Mystery Santa who sent me the Peace Bracelet I wanted! I absolutely love it :wubu:


----------



## dharmabean (Dec 1, 2012)

Your Plump Princess said:


> :bounce: Zomg!! I got a package! O.O
> 
> Thank you Thank you Mystery Santa who sent me the Peace Bracelet I wanted! I absolutely love it :wubu:



That would be me


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Dec 1, 2012)

dharmabean said:


> That would be me


I _wondered_! 
Thank you so SO much! It hasn't left my wrist since I got it


----------



## dharmabean (Dec 1, 2012)

Your Plump Princess said:


> I _wondered_!
> Thank you so SO much! It hasn't left my wrist since I got it




You're more than welcome. I couldn't resist, after seeing your signature n' all.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Dec 1, 2012)

dharmabean said:


> You're more than welcome. I couldn't resist, after seeing your signature n' all.


Oh? [It's killing me that I can't even rep you again yet, grr] Thank you, again!


----------



## CAMellie (Dec 1, 2012)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Oh? [It's killing me that I can't even rep you again yet, grr] Thank you, again!



I got her for ya!


----------



## MRdobolina (Dec 1, 2012)

so do list items that were bought .. they disappear from the list?


----------



## Lovelyone (Dec 1, 2012)

MRdobolina said:


> so do list items that were bought .. they disappear from the list?



They disappear from your list unless you have more than one of that particular item...then the quantity changes (at least that's what happened to mine)


----------



## WVMountainrear (Dec 2, 2012)

MRdobolina said:


> so do list items that were bought .. they disappear from the list?





Lovelyone said:


> They disappear from your list unless you have more than one of that particular item...then the quantity changes (at least that's what happened to mine)



You can also set up your list not to spoil surprises...I can't remember exactly what the option/setting is called, but you can set it up so that it will not remove items from your list until a certain amount of time after shipping. It will remove the item from your list when others look at it so that you don't get duplicate gifts, but when you're signed into your account and look at your list, it will not have the items bought for you removed. My tipsy brain is telling me I didn't explain that very well, but hopefully you get the gist.

(And just so you're aware, MRdobolina, you don't have a shipping address set up with your wishlist, so none of us will be able to send you anything.)


----------



## MRdobolina (Dec 2, 2012)

oh hey thanks .. fixed it


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Dec 2, 2012)

CAMellie said:


> I got her for ya!


Thank ya!


----------



## samuraiscott (Dec 2, 2012)

Dromond said:


> I'm poor as a church mouse, so I'm not able to play Santa.
> 
> Regardless, my wish list is in my sig now.



I'm is poor too but I'm sharing just so y;all will know what I am interested in.

http://amzn.com/w/6441W5SDFXCR


----------



## dharmabean (Dec 2, 2012)

No note included!! But I got some sponge painting brushes! TY TY TY TY .


----------



## Dromond (Dec 2, 2012)

samuraiscott said:


> I'm is poor too but I'm sharing just so y;all will know what I am interested in.
> 
> http://amzn.com/w/6441W5SDFXCR



You have excellent taste in music, sir.


----------



## samuraiscott (Dec 2, 2012)

Dromond said:


> You have excellent taste in music, sir.



Why thank you, Dromond!!!


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 2, 2012)

dharmabean said:


> No note included!! But I got some sponge painting brushes! TY TY TY TY .



your welcome  glad you liked them its not much but hoping you will get a ton of use out of them


----------



## mimosa (Dec 2, 2012)

*Apology accepted, my dear. YOU ARE Beautiful, moore2me!!!!!!!!!!There is nothing to be jealous about. REALLY. Each woman must discover her own beauty and sensuality. I found my own. Even though I was married for a long time. My ex-husband was NOT attracted to BBWs. So this is my way of exploring it. Not too bad for a abstinent gal, huh? A few sexy lingerie outfits and pleasure aids helped.  


Sending much love and respect to you, moore2me! 
*

*and now back to our regularly scheduled programming*



moore2me said:


> Mimosa,
> 
> I am sorry if I offended you. I have followed your struggles for years with your son having serious surgery in a hospital in another state. You have been brave and you have the heart of a mother tiger in fighting for him and his wellbeing with all that came at you two. This also includes the crap the public school dealt him with some of the teachers that were mean (and very unprofessional) to him. Not many women could have handled the situation with the presence of mind and the civility that you did. You were amazing.
> 
> ...


----------



## ConnieLynn (Dec 2, 2012)

I have to admit, it was fun looking through the wish lists and making a few small purchases. Provided a bit of insight into some of you folks 

My Amazon list tends to just be a holding spot until I gather enough books for free shipping, but here it is in the spirit of the game:

ConnieLynn's List


----------



## dharmabean (Dec 2, 2012)

spiritangel said:


> your welcome  glad you liked them its not much but hoping you will get a ton of use out of them




As soon as I get more white acrylic, and some canvas... I will making a smegload more mixed media sugar skulls.     :kiss2: :wubu: :kiss2: :bow:


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 2, 2012)

ConnieLynn and Micara, thank you SO MUCH for the Kindle downloads. *so happy* and Spiritangel--for the Hello Kitty decal!! Love my gifts.


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 2, 2012)

*waiting to see if I can buy things for people and stuff*


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Dec 3, 2012)

_Eeeee_ more packages came for me! O.O


Thank you Micara for my finger paints! I'm SOOO excited to put them to use! 
And Thank you to the Mystery Santa who sent me the Heartless plushie! It's sooo adorable and soft! :3 


You guys are so nice.. this means so much to me, and no amount of "Thank you"'s will fully express my gratitude, but thank you! [again]


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 3, 2012)

I got a very cute Homer Simpson key chain in the mail yesterday. (i didn't get mail till yesterday cuz of the wild rain storms) Thanks dharmabean!  It's already on my keychain and my son Max is very envious of it


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Dec 3, 2012)

Thank you, thank you, thank you, Micara, for the book.

And thank you, thank you, thank you to the mystery Santa for the new ear buds.

You guys are awesome!!!!!!!!


----------



## JenFromOC (Dec 3, 2012)

Really enjoying looking at everyone's lists...it won't let me insert the correct link 

Trying again....http://www.amazon.com/gp/registry/registry.html?ie=UTF8&id=2JUKIHLXDZ2NP&type=wishlist


----------



## Dromond (Dec 3, 2012)

Micara, you're aces! Thank you for the Battlestar Galactica DVD!!! :bounce:


----------



## Dromond (Dec 3, 2012)

JenFromOC said:


> So much fun to look at everyone's list and see what they like! Gonna buy a few things just because....
> 
> Here's mine: http://www.amazon.com/gp/registry/wishlist/ref=wish_list



That link sends the clicker to their own wishlist.


----------



## JenFromOC (Dec 3, 2012)

Grrr...maybe just not meant for me to share. I'll try one more time. I'm still browsing lists and gonna get some stuff for people. It's about giving, not receiving, afterall lol

Last try: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/2JUKIHLXDZ/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## dharmabean (Dec 3, 2012)

Dromond - Did Caprica ever make it to you?

Your welcome Megan for the Homer.


----------



## Dromond (Dec 3, 2012)

dharmabean said:


> Dromond - Did Caprica ever make it to you?
> 
> Your welcome Megan for the Homer.



Not yet...


----------



## Dromond (Dec 3, 2012)

JenFromOC said:


> Grrr...maybe just not meant for me to share. I'll try one more time. I'm still browsing lists and gonna get some stuff for people. It's about giving, not receiving, afterall lol
> 
> Last try: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/2JUKIHLXDZ/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20



That one works!


----------



## dharmabean (Dec 3, 2012)

Dromond said:


> Not yet...



what the hell


Status:	Delivered
Signed for by:	U.S. Postal Service Delivered
Ship Carrier: Fedex Smartpost
Tracking ID: 9102901001302381379416
Latest Event:	Clermont FL
Delivered - December 3, 2012 1:43:00 PM
Text Trace: Your package has been delivered and you will not receive any further text messages for this package. Be sure to sign-up your other packages for Text Trace.


----------



## Dromond (Dec 3, 2012)

dharmabean said:


> what the hell
> 
> 
> Status:	Delivered
> ...



Ah, I get it. We don't get USPS deliveries to our door. It'll be at the apartment complex office.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Dec 3, 2012)

Your Plump Princess said:


> _Eeeee_ more packages came for me! O.O
> 
> And Thank you to the Mystery Santa who sent me the Heartless plushie! It's sooo adorable and soft! :3
> 
> You guys are so nice.. this means so much to me, and no amount of "Thank you"'s will fully express my gratitude, but thank you! [again]



The Heartless was me!! (No allowances for a gift message.) I got so excited when I saw it on your list because it never even occurred to me that they would make them...being a Kingdom Hearts fangirl, I immediately got onto my wishlist and started to look around only to find that they make a MeowMeow plush too!! So thank you for turning me on to the Kingdom Hearts stuffed friends!  I'm happy you're enjoying it. :happy:




Diana_Prince245 said:


> And thank you, thank you, thank you to the mystery Santa for the new ear buds.
> 
> You guys are awesome!!!!!!!!



You're welcome! It also didn't have a place for me to leave a message. I hope you get lots of use out of them!


----------



## Micara (Dec 3, 2012)

CastingPearls said:


> ConnieLynn and Micara, thank you SO MUCH for the Kindle downloads. *so happy* and Spiritangel--for the Hello Kitty decal!! Love my gifts.





Your Plump Princess said:


> Thank you Micara for my finger paints! I'm SOOO excited to put them to use!





Diana_Prince245 said:


> Thank you, thank you, thank you, Micara, for the book.





Dromond said:


> Micara, you're aces! Thank you for the Battlestar Galactica DVD!!! :bounce:




You guys are welcome! Hope you enjoy. I'm having a blast playing Santa!


----------



## ConnieLynn (Dec 3, 2012)

CastingPearls said:


> ConnieLynn and Micara, thank you SO MUCH for the Kindle downloads. *so happy* and Spiritangel--for the Hello Kitty decal!! Love my gifts.



My pleasure. Be sure to add Ava's Man to your list if you haven't read it yet. It's freaking incredible.

I'm seeing a lot of 'sugar skulls' on lists. I must be living under a rock, because I'd never heard of them!


----------



## Lovelyone (Dec 3, 2012)

Thank you very much, Cheryl for the makeup kit. It was very sweet of you to send it and came as a huge surprise as I didn't expect anything. It's quite lovely!


----------



## WVMountainrear (Dec 3, 2012)

Lovelyone said:


> Thank you very much, Cheryl for the makeup kit. It came as a huge surprise as I didn't expect anything. It's quite lovely!



You're very welcome!


----------



## WVMountainrear (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks to the mystery Santa who sent me the Murder Mystery dinner game! I can't wait to host an evening!!


----------



## dharmabean (Dec 3, 2012)

I love this thread. I plan on giving more out, especially after I hear this week whether or not I have this job I interviewed for at the hospital. I have to wait a couple weeks before I can start again. So, if it's past Christmas, sorry.. hope you don't mind Christmas in January... February.. lol..


----------



## Miskatonic (Dec 3, 2012)

This thread is reminding me that I have an Amazon wishlist that has been collecting dust for years. I should probably go through and trim it back a bit..


----------



## Lovelyone (Dec 3, 2012)

Miskatonic said:


> This thread is reminding me that I have an Amazon wishlist that has been collecting dust for years. I should probably go through and trim it back a bit..



haha...I was a little embarrassed to post mine as it has three different lists. Two are mine and one is for my nieces. Adding to my wish list has become a pass time for me and I have WAY too many things on those lists.


----------



## Miskatonic (Dec 3, 2012)

Lovelyone said:


> haha...I was a little embarrassed to post mine as it has three different lists. Two are mine and one is for my nieces. Adding to my wish list has become a pass time for me and I have WAY too many things on those lists.



I have a TON of games for the PS2 that're out of print now on mine. At least I know I can pick up some classics used for cheap on Amazon.


----------



## dharmabean (Dec 3, 2012)

Miskatonic said:


> I have a TON of games for the PS2 that're out of print now on mine. At least I know I can pick up some classics used for cheap on Amazon.



PS2 - Only game system I really truly enjoy.


----------



## MRdobolina (Dec 3, 2012)

dharmabean said:


> PS2 - Only game system I really truly enjoy.



dreamcast > ps2


----------



## largenlovely (Dec 3, 2012)

lovelylady78 said:


> Thanks to the mystery Santa who sent me the Murder Mystery dinner game! I can't wait to host an evening!!



That one was me and you're very welcome


----------



## Dromond (Dec 3, 2012)

Dromond said:


> Ah, I get it. We don't get USPS deliveries to our door. It'll be at the apartment complex office.



And now it's in my grubby little hands! 

As is the game HOI 3!

Whoever sent me the game, THANK YOU!!!


----------



## TwilightStarr (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks so much largenlovely for the book!  
Really wished I would have noticed that I had the kindle version listed and not the paperback


----------



## Micara (Dec 3, 2012)

OMG thank you Briana for all the books! I literally screamed out loud because I was looking for something to read me to sleep tonight! Thanks so much!!!! :kiss2:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 3, 2012)

Okay, who bought me the turquoise heart necklace?   !!! I love it!!!! Thank you!!!!


----------



## largenlovely (Dec 3, 2012)

TwilightStarr said:


> Thanks so much largenlovely for the book!
> Really wished I would have noticed that I had the kindle version listed and not the paperback



ah well, we figured it out  lol and you're welcome


----------



## SuperMishe (Dec 3, 2012)

Dromond said:


> And now it's in my grubby little hands!
> 
> As is the game HOI 3!
> 
> Whoever sent me the game, THANK YOU!!!



You're welcome!


----------



## CarlaSixx (Dec 3, 2012)

Thank you, Cheryl, for the book! 
Big Big Love made its way to my hands today, and my best female friend and I have both been enjoying flipping through it and reading whatever we find. Its a gift I will definitely be sharing  thank you from the both of us! Lol.


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 4, 2012)

Dromond said:


> And now it's in my grubby little hands!
> 
> As is the game HOI 3!
> 
> Whoever sent me the game, THANK YOU!!!




That was Me I think...I had a feeling you would like it after all the discussions we have had on how much you like to game it just seemed to call your name and say buy me buy me now  hmm may depend on how many games you had on your list I cant remember the name of the one I got you doh


----------



## Dromond (Dec 4, 2012)

spiritangel said:


> That was Me I think...I had a feeling you would like it after all the discussions we have had on how much you like to game it just seemed to call your name and say buy me buy me now  hmm may depend on how many games you had on your list I cant remember the name of the one I got you doh



I'd have recognized your name, Amanda.


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 4, 2012)

its ok Dro someone else confessed I just missed the post rolls eyes damn now you know what I got you 

its just been one of those days sooo not a drama


----------



## Dromond (Dec 4, 2012)

spiritangel said:


> its ok Dro someone else confessed I just missed the post rolls eyes damn now you know what I got you
> 
> its just been one of those days sooo not a drama



You got me the board game, didn't you?


----------



## WVMountainrear (Dec 4, 2012)

CarlaSixx said:


> Thank you, Cheryl, for the book!
> Big Big Love made its way to my hands today, and my best female friend and I have both been enjoying flipping through it and reading whatever we find. Its a gift I will definitely be sharing  thank you from the both of us! Lol.



You're very welcome! When I selected it off your list, I hopped over to my Kindle App and searched for it...I may be reading it soon too, so thank you.


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 4, 2012)

Dromond said:


> You got me the board game, didn't you?



Yes Dro I got you the board game I think it was an add on or some such


----------



## CarlaSixx (Dec 4, 2012)

I'd recommend the book to anyone  I couldn't put it down last night. Thanks again for it!

Also, thank you Micara! Mariana's Trench made it safely into my hot lil paws today and I can't wait to dance around in my pjs to the CD!


----------



## Mishty (Dec 4, 2012)

You peoples are just so damn nice. :wubu:

For reals.


----------



## Miskatonic (Dec 4, 2012)

MRdobolina said:


> dreamcast > ps2



This is a correct opinion. Even though the system died early because Sega doesn't know what the hell to do with its hardware.


----------



## samuraiscott (Dec 4, 2012)

Thank you for my book, Cheryl. I love it and intend to start reading it right away. It brought tears to my eyes that you would do something so nice for me; I appreciate you and I appreciate our friendship more than words can say. THANK YOU!!!


----------



## largenlovely (Dec 4, 2012)

Mishty said:


> You peoples are just so damn nice. :wubu:
> 
> For reals.



You are supposed to be getting a little something from me. Lemme know if something anonymous does or doesn't show up lol


----------



## JenFromOC (Dec 4, 2012)

I just sent a couple of things...this is fun


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 4, 2012)

Whether the gift is large or small, whimsical, pricey, practical or frugal, every single one has been a blessing, more than any of you know. 

To the person who sent me the lemon lip balm, there was no note, so thank you. I love these things. They're addictive. 


Cheryl........it was a last minute add, and definitely whimsy, and most definitely not expected. Thank you so much.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Dec 4, 2012)

samuraiscott said:


> Thank you for my book, Cheryl. I love it and intend to start reading it right away. It brought tears to my eyes that you would do something so nice for me; I appreciate you and I appreciate our friendship more than words can say. THANK YOU!!!



You're welcome, Scott! I was happy to do it. 



CastingPearls said:


> Cheryl........it was a last minute add, and definitely whimsy, and most definitely not expected. Thank you so much.



It made me smile when I saw it on your list, so you needed to have it.  You're most welcome, dear. *hugs*


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 4, 2012)

More Kindle downloads!

Thank you so much, Jen!!!


----------



## dharmabean (Dec 4, 2012)

:kiss2:



CastingPearls said:


> To the person who sent me the lemon lip balm, there was no note, so thank you. I love these things. They're addictive.




Lemon Lip Balm ......... Me


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 4, 2012)

dharmabean said:


> :kiss2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, sweetie!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Dec 4, 2012)

Eeee! Got a Zelda Triforce Decal today, Thank you so much Mystery Santa! <3


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 4, 2012)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Eeee! Got a Zelda Triforce Decal today, Thank you so much Mystery Santa! <3




You are so welcome sweetie its not much but I just could not afford to send out a ton of overseas chrissy cards this year so hope that makes up for it


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Dec 4, 2012)

spiritangel said:


> You are so welcome sweetie its not much but I just could not afford to send out a ton of overseas chrissy cards this year so hope that makes up for it


I love it! <3 I'm currently trying to narrow down a choice from the millions of places I could put it  I've been a fan of Zelda since I could use a controller, pretty much


----------



## Micara (Dec 4, 2012)

Thank you for my other Jack Skellington decal which arrived today! One went on my back window with my Jedi decal and the other went on my side window. My car is decked out! Thanks again!


----------



## SuperMishe (Dec 4, 2012)

Wheee!! Thank you to someone for the cat treat dispenser! I hope to torture the cats with it this weekend! Heh heh heh!!


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 4, 2012)

OMG I just got a Parcel from AMAZON

thank you so Much Lovelylady I have wanted that stack for years and now I have it so excited thank you so so so very much hugs

PS I got the DCWV paper stack in Mariposa its stunning I am so very lucky


----------



## Micara (Dec 4, 2012)

SuperMishe said:


> Wheee!! Thank you to someone for the cat treat dispenser! I hope to torture the cats with it this weekend! Heh heh heh!!



You're welcome! Hope you (and they) have fun!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 4, 2012)

Still trying to figure out who gave me the turquoise heart necklace! If it wasnt any of you, I guess Facebook is my next stop!


----------



## largenlovely (Dec 5, 2012)

Micara thank you for the Alabama earrings  now I can confuse everyone around here just in time for the upcoming national championship game by my Notre Dame tattoo and wearing my Alabama earrings lol thank you


----------



## WVMountainrear (Dec 5, 2012)

spiritangel said:


> OMG I just got a Parcel from AMAZON
> 
> thank you so Much Lovelylady I have wanted that stack for years and now I have it so excited thank you so so so very much hugs
> 
> PS I got the DCWV paper stack in Mariposa its stunning I am so very lucky



You're welcome, sweetie! 


And, BBM, thank you so much for the decals. You rock!! :happy:


----------



## Micara (Dec 5, 2012)

largenlovely said:


> Micara thank you for the Alabama earrings  now I can confuse everyone around here just in time for the upcoming national championship game by my Notre Dame tattoo and wearing my Alabama earrings lol thank you



My friend Kali is a die-hard Alabama fan. That's how I knew to say "Roll tide!"

You are welcome! I bet they look cute on you!


----------



## Micara (Dec 5, 2012)

Thanks to JEN and DianaPrince for my books!!! I was so happy for something to read at the allergist today, and now I am covered in hives so I am looking forward to a night in bed reading.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 5, 2012)

lovelylady78 said:


> You're welcome, sweetie!
> 
> 
> And, BBM, thank you so much for the decals. You rock!! :happy:



You are so welcome. I only wish I could have done more, considering how incredibly generous you are with everyone. You're amazing.


----------



## dharmabean (Dec 5, 2012)

Ya'll make me weepy. :wubu:


----------



## CAMellie (Dec 5, 2012)

Thank you SO very much for the Stephen King book, Micara!!!! You're awesome! :wubu:


----------



## AuntHen (Dec 5, 2012)

Thank you Laura and Michele for my scarves! They are so colorful and pretty!! :happy:


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 5, 2012)

Melissa and Lakesha, thank you so much for the Kindle downloads!!!!
I WANTED THESE BOOKS. Bad. LOL


----------



## largenlovely (Dec 5, 2012)

CastingPearls said:


> Melissa and Lakesha, thank you so much for the Kindle downloads!!!!
> I WANTED THESE BOOKS. Bad. LOL



You're most welcome


----------



## swordchick (Dec 5, 2012)

You are welcome, Elaine!

Here is my *wish list*.



CastingPearls said:


> Melissa and Lakesha, thank you so much for the Kindle downloads!!!!
> I WANTED THESE BOOKS. Bad. LOL


----------



## CAMellie (Dec 5, 2012)

Thank you for the e-book, Lakesha!! You're amazing! :wubu:


----------



## penguin (Dec 5, 2012)

Thank you lovelylady for the game. I'm having a really rough time of late, so getting your parcel and note today really means a lot.


----------



## cinnamitch (Dec 6, 2012)

Thank you Micara for the kindle book. It is much appreciated.


----------



## Isa (Dec 6, 2012)

A big thank you to Cinnamitch and Micara for the books from my list. It was a very welcomed surprise.


----------



## Lovelyone (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm sending out a big thank you to the secret Santa (there was no card or message attached) who sent me the lip gloss off of my list. It's the perfect gloss--clear with tiny little sparkles in it. I LOVE IT.


----------



## Mishty (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm headed home to another amazon package. 
I'm so excited I can barely focus on my work! :shocked:

It's a book. Books always make me a little nuts.

Secret Santa book givers,you guys are so sweet!

Cinna gots me a fat girl book! 


Again: THANK YOU!


----------



## Micara (Dec 6, 2012)

cinnamitch said:


> Thank you Micara for the kindle book. It is much appreciated.



And thank you for my book!!!


----------



## MRdobolina (Dec 6, 2012)

thanks for the brothers grimm!


----------



## Dromond (Dec 6, 2012)

You people here bring a smile to this part-time misanthrope's face.


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 6, 2012)

Thank you to the person who sent me the Homer Simpson ornament! It was one i didn't have in my collection. (I have about 10 simpson ornaments + the holiday train set plus other SImpsons holiday stuff )


----------



## ConnieLynn (Dec 6, 2012)

Lovelyone said:


> I'm sending out a big thank you to the secret Santa (there was no card or message attached) who sent me the lip gloss off of my list. It's the perfect gloss--clear with tiny little sparkles in it. I LOVE IT.



If it's called 'crushed candy', that would be me. Glad you liked it


----------



## WVMountainrear (Dec 6, 2012)

penguin said:


> Thank you lovelylady for the game. I'm having a really rough time of late, so getting your parcel and note today really means a lot.



You're welcome, dear. *hugs*



MRdobolina said:


> thanks for the brothers grimm!



You're welcome! Nothing like a fairy tale to pass the time... 



HottiMegan said:


> Thank you to the person who sent me the Homer Simpson ornament! It was one i didn't have in my collection. (I have about 10 simpson ornaments + the holiday train set plus other SImpsons holiday stuff )



This was me Megan...and you're very welcome!


----------



## swordchick (Dec 6, 2012)

You are welcome, Mellie. I hope you are having a wonderful birthday.

Thank you for the Kindle book, Cindy.


----------



## Lovelyone (Dec 6, 2012)

ConnieLynn said:


> If it's called 'crushed candy', that would be me. Glad you liked it



That was IT! Thank you so very much Connie Lynn, I love it. Who knew a little tube of Lip gloss would make a grown woman so happy!


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 6, 2012)

lovelylady78 said:


> This was me Megan...and you're very welcome!



Thank you!  I love all things Simpsons :wubu:


----------



## samuraiscott (Dec 6, 2012)

You guys have some awesome things on your lists.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/6441W5SDFX/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Dromond (Dec 6, 2012)

80s hair metal was the best.


----------



## ConnieLynn (Dec 7, 2012)

Cheryl - Thanks so much for the caddy. Been looking for the right one for ages, and this one is perfect! Going to break it in tonight.

Mishty - Have you received Ava's Man?

Does anyone have MP3 singles on their list? I get MP3 credits all the time that I never use.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Dec 7, 2012)

ConnieLynn said:


> Cheryl - Thanks so much for the caddy. Been looking for the right one for ages, and this one is perfect! Going to break it in tonight.



You're welcome! I hope it's as awesome as it looked.


----------



## dharmabean (Dec 7, 2012)

Edit. Wrong person. 

Mic, Dear, did your skellington antennae ball ever arrive?


----------



## Micara (Dec 7, 2012)

dharmabean said:


> Edit. Wrong person.
> 
> Mic, Dear, did your skellington antennae ball ever arrive?



Yes just got it today and thank you!!!!!!


----------



## largenlovely (Dec 7, 2012)

wondering who sent me the lovely make-up brushes I got today? Thank you bunches


----------



## CAMellie (Dec 7, 2012)

Yay! I was able to get 2 people a gift off of their wishlist this year.


----------



## Gingembre (Dec 8, 2012)

SQUEE!!! This arrived for me today: 






Thank you so much Cheryl....lovelylady78 that is you, right?!


----------



## WVMountainrear (Dec 8, 2012)

Gingembre said:


> SQUEE!!!
> 
> Thank you so much Cheryl....lovelylady78 that is you, right?!



That is me, yes. You're welcome and enjoy!


----------



## AuntHen (Dec 8, 2012)

And also thank you from me Cheryl (lovelylady78) for the earrings!! So sweet of you :happy:


----------



## CAMellie (Dec 8, 2012)

CAMellie said:


> Yay! I was able to get 2 people a gift off of their wishlist this year.



I got confirmation that 1 gift will be delivered on Wednesday and the other 1 on Thursday :happy:


----------



## dharmabean (Dec 8, 2012)

Well, I know according to my amazon wishlist, two things were ordered; as they dropped off my list. I don't know which items... but my cousin and I share a PO Box. If she happens to it before I do, I'm stuck at her mercy before she tells me or brings it to me. It's like waiting TWICE for something to arrive.


----------



## Dromond (Dec 9, 2012)

swordchick said:


> You are welcome, Elaine!
> 
> Here is my *wish list*.



Thank you for the Firefly DVD set! :wubu:


----------



## WVMountainrear (Dec 9, 2012)

fat9276 said:


> And also thank you from me Cheryl (lovelylady78) for the earrings!! So sweet of you :happy:



You're very welcome!


----------



## largenlovely (Dec 9, 2012)

Thank you Amanda for the wig cap and socks. I got them yesterday. Yay  I'm gonna be on my way to getting a cute fun red wig ...my skin coloring be damned lol


----------



## ConnieLynn (Dec 9, 2012)

dharmabean said:


> Well, I know according to my amazon wishlist, two things were ordered; as they dropped off my list. I don't know which items... but my cousin and I share a PO Box. If she happens to it before I do, I'm stuck at her mercy before she tells me or brings it to me. It's like waiting TWICE for something to arrive.



I sent you a little something that is estimated to be there Tuesday, just in case you want to beat her to the mail 



largenlovely said:


> Thank you Amanda for the wig cap and socks. I got them yesterday. Yay  I'm gonna be on my way to getting a cute fun red wig ...my skin coloring be damned lol



I want to see you with red hair  I keep saying that one day I am going to throw sanity to the wind and dye mine red.


----------



## cinnamitch (Dec 9, 2012)

dharmabean said:


> Well, I know according to my amazon wishlist, two things were ordered; as they dropped off my list. I don't know which items... but my cousin and I share a PO Box. If she happens to it before I do, I'm stuck at her mercy before she tells me or brings it to me. It's like waiting TWICE for something to arrive.



I sent you a present, shows it's due to be delivered on the 12th. Shows it's in Kent WA right now.


----------



## largenlovely (Dec 9, 2012)

ConnieLynn said:


> I want to see you with red hair  I keep saying that one day I am going to throw sanity to the wind and dye mine red.


 
Lol when I get one, I will post a pic of it. I love red hair but my skin coloring just doesn't work with it. So I figured I could get a wig for those days when I really wanna be a red head lol


----------



## dharmabean (Dec 10, 2012)

She said there's something waiting at the PO box for me! WHOOO HHOOOOH+OOOOOWOOWOOOO 

And now that the forum is back up, I'll be back to post it!


----------



## penguin (Dec 10, 2012)

It wasn't from Amazon, but some wonderful Dimmers pooled together and bought me some gift vouchers for fishpond, so that I could get my daughter something for Christmas. It was a huge surprise and it made me cry (which is hard to do when your jaw drops, btw). I was able to get her some things that I know she'll love, and a couple of movies for me that'll be from Santa under the tree. The generosity that the people here have is so amazing. When my finances are better, I'll definitely be helping to repay some of the kindness the people here have shown me. Thank you all so very, very much.


----------



## dharmabean (Dec 10, 2012)

ConnieLynn said:


> I sent you a little something that is estimated to be there Tuesday, just in case you want to beat her to the mail




TY TY TY For the Mexican Folk Art Coloring book! I plan on using it when I pait my sugar skulls. :kiss2:


----------



## Lovelyone (Dec 10, 2012)

Thank you so very much mossystate Monique for the Gloria Vanderbilt perfume. It arrived today (it's my favorite!). It came as quite a surprise and the packing slip says that it represents part of a gift and the rest is shipping separately. Since the only other thing on my A'zon list that is showing up as having been purchased recently (but hasn't arrived yet) is the cake pans for my niece's birthday..I am thanking you for those, too! They will arrive in time for her to have her blue cake and she will be ecstatic, so you not only thrilled me but you also gave a kid a happy birthday. It was too too kind of you and thank you so very much!


----------



## Dromond (Dec 10, 2012)

Someone sent me a book, but I don't know who to thank!

Thank you, mysterious wonderful person!!! :bow:


----------



## dharmabean (Dec 10, 2012)

Awe!! I wish I was totally in on this, I would have helped too! 
It's beautiful, and awesome, and wonderful. This gives me hope for the human race.



penguin said:


> It wasn't from Amazon, but some wonderful Dimmers pooled together and bought me some gift vouchers for fishpond, so that I could get my daughter something for Christmas. It was a huge surprise and it made me cry (which is hard to do when your jaw drops, btw). I was able to get her some things that I know she'll love, and a couple of movies for me that'll be from Santa under the tree. The generosity that the people here have is so amazing. When my finances are better, I'll definitely be helping to repay some of the kindness the people here have shown me. Thank you all so very, very much.


----------



## ConnieLynn (Dec 10, 2012)

dharmabean said:


> TY TY TY For the Mexican Folk Art Coloring book! I plan on using it when I pait my sugar skulls. :kiss2:



You are most welcome, and now I actually know what a sugar skull is


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 10, 2012)

Thank you, Briana. They came right when I needed them. I was so happy and surprised, I cried. Thank you again.


----------



## Mishty (Dec 10, 2012)

Thank you mystery gifters who sent the Lindt,and the eyeliner! 

Connie. Ava's Man arrived,and I've almost finished it!
Thaaaank you. The best gifts are always Southern memoirs! 


Rai!!!! Eyeshadow! Your message made me chuckle! Beatings!  


The UPS man may be my future ex-husband if he keeps treating my dog so sweet. I have ya'll to blame if he marries me! :happy:


----------



## cinnamitch (Dec 10, 2012)

Dromond said:


> Someone sent me a book, but I don't know who to thank!
> 
> Thank you, mysterious wonderful person!!! :bow:



What was the name of the book?


----------



## CarlaSixx (Dec 10, 2012)

I love this :wubu: Hearing of others spreading happiness makes me feel some happiness too!


----------



## AuntHen (Dec 10, 2012)

Mishty said:


> Thank you mystery gifters who sent the Lindt



I sent a little note with this but guess amazon forgot it haha... Happy Holidays girl!


----------



## Isa (Dec 10, 2012)

Thank you Lakesha for the Depeche Mode cd/dvd!! They are one of my fave bands and I cannot wait to enjoy the concert.


----------



## Dromond (Dec 10, 2012)

cinnamitch said:


> What was the name of the book?



The Science of Battlestar Galactica.

Yes, I'm a total geek.


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 10, 2012)

Reading this thread puts a big smile on my face  The generosity is so wonderful


----------



## cinnamitch (Dec 10, 2012)

Dromond said:


> The Science of Battlestar Galactica.
> 
> Yes, I'm a total geek.



Ok that was from me. Glad it got there.


----------



## penguin (Dec 11, 2012)

dharmabean said:


> Awe!! I wish I was totally in on this, I would have helped too!
> It's beautiful, and awesome, and wonderful. This gives me hope for the human race.



It's never too late  Jokes, of course. I'm very moved by what they did, and I'm truly grateful if anyone has bought me anything. I don't expect it, but it does mean a lot that others care that much.


----------



## Dromond (Dec 11, 2012)

cinnamitch said:


> Ok that was from me. Glad it got there.



Thank you so much, Cindy.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 11, 2012)

penguin said:


> It's never too late  Jokes, of course. I'm very moved by what they did, and I'm truly grateful if anyone has bought me anything. I don't expect it, but it does mean a lot that others care that much.


Of course we care! It's impossible not to care about someone who brings as much sunshine to these boards as you do, lady.


----------



## vardon_grip (Dec 11, 2012)

Thank you to the anonymous Dimmer who sent me the blu-ray movie! I am extremely grateful and humbled that you sent such a wonderful gift. Thank you again from the bottom of my heart!


----------



## Mishty (Dec 11, 2012)

fat9276 said:


> I sent a little note with this but guess amazon forgot it haha... Happy Holidays girl!



Dawwwww!
You rock homie! 

Thank you so much! :happy:


----------



## penguin (Dec 11, 2012)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Of course we care! It's impossible not to care about someone who brings as much sunshine to these boards as you do, lady.



Thank you so much. You're so sweet


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 11, 2012)

Micara! Thank you so much for the book.  So incredibly unexpected. I love it!


----------



## WVMountainrear (Dec 11, 2012)

Thank you for the scarf, ConnieLynn! It's so soft and snuggly. :happy:


----------



## Micara (Dec 11, 2012)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Micara! Thank you so much for the book.  So incredibly unexpected. I love it!



You're welcome! I love sending books out into the world!


----------



## Micara (Dec 11, 2012)

Thank you CAMellie for my Blood Lite book! I am so excited to read it!!!


----------



## penguin (Dec 11, 2012)

I got a book in the mail today! It didn't say who it's from, so thank you very much


----------



## ConnieLynn (Dec 11, 2012)

lovelylady78 said:


> Thank you for the scarf, ConnieLynn! It's so soft and snuggly. :happy:



You are welcome and it suits you perfectly!


----------



## Micara (Dec 11, 2012)

penguin said:


> I got a book in the mail today! It didn't say who it's from, so thank you very much



If it's Santa Olivia, it's from me.


----------



## CAMellie (Dec 11, 2012)

Micara said:


> Thank you CAMellie for my Blood Lite book! I am so excited to read it!!!



You're very welcome!


----------



## SuperMishe (Dec 11, 2012)

vardon_grip said:


> Thank you to the anonymous Dimmer who sent me the blu-ray movie! I am extremely grateful and humbled that you sent such a wonderful gift. Thank you again from the bottom of my heart!



You're welcome


----------



## penguin (Dec 11, 2012)

Micara said:


> If it's Santa Olivia, it's from me.



It is indeed! Thank you so much


----------



## Micara (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks Mystery Santa for my Nightmare Before Christmas keychain!!! :kiss2:


----------



## WVMountainrear (Dec 12, 2012)

Thank you to whomever sent me the phone case/wallet/wristlet thingy. It's awesome!


----------



## MRdobolina (Dec 12, 2012)

^youre welcome, least i could do for the book


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 12, 2012)

Thank you, thank you, Cheryl. You amaze me with your genorosity and kindness. The book is GORGEOUS. I've been following her blog for a few years now and am thrilled to be in possession of her labour of love.

Merci.

:blush:





lovelylady78 said:


> Thank you to whomever sent me the phone case/wallet/wristlet thingy. It's awesome!


----------



## WVMountainrear (Dec 12, 2012)

Surlysomething said:


> Thank you, thank you, Cheryl. You amaze me with your genorosity and kindness. The book is GORGEOUS. I've been following her blog for a few years now and am thrilled to be in possession of her labour of love.
> 
> Merci.
> 
> :blush:



You're very welcome! I'm happy you're happy.


----------



## largenlovely (Dec 13, 2012)

Micara said:


> Thanks Mystery Santa for my Nightmare Before Christmas keychain!!! :kiss2:



You're most welcome Micara


----------



## CarlaSixx (Dec 13, 2012)

Thank you to whoever got me a Wii game and a movie! Didn't say who.


----------



## flyingsolo101 (Dec 13, 2012)

Can I give, even if I'm fairly new to posting regularly, and don't yet know anyone? I just really love this time of year, and since I never know what to give people around the holidays, this is PERFECT! I wish my family had wishlists on Amazon!


----------



## dharmabean (Dec 13, 2012)

flyingsolo101 said:


> Can I give, even if I'm fairly new to posting regularly, and don't yet know anyone? I just really love this time of year, and since I never know what to give people around the holidays, this is PERFECT! I wish my family had wishlists on Amazon!



I'm fairly new too, and I've gifted a bunch!!  Have fun and enjoy it like I have.



CIN - TY TY TYT Y TYTYTYTY TY FOR THE WONDER WOMAN TUMBLER Boo ya... It's my new iced coffee cup. That's right.. Iced Coffee in the Dead of Winter.:smitten::kiss2:


----------



## dharmabean (Dec 13, 2012)

Dharma's Karmic Return List

Dharma's Movies, Book and Music Dreams


----------



## flyingsolo101 (Dec 13, 2012)

So, I just click "Add to cart" on an item from someone's wishlist, and purchase it all regular like, going through checkout? Or is there something else about which I should know?


----------



## dharmabean (Dec 13, 2012)

On their wishlist, add to cart, then go through check out. It will ask a shipping option (our addresses are unviewable to you, but let you pick the shipping address if that makes sense) then check out as normal.



flyingsolo101 said:


> So, I just click "Add to cart" on an item from someone's wishlist, and purchase it all regular like, going through checkout? Or is there something else about which I should know?


----------



## flyingsolo101 (Dec 13, 2012)

Well, dang if it won't let me choose the address of the person I wanna thank for helping me out with Amazon!


----------



## dharmabean (Dec 13, 2012)

Well snap! Let me fix that. We just moved and it's trying to pick which address, lol.

Let me know if it works now! Should show, 
Ship-to: Regan Vacknitz - Goldendale, WA


----------



## cinnamitch (Dec 13, 2012)

dharmabean said:


> I'm fairly new too, and I've gifted a bunch!!  Have fun and enjoy it like I have.
> 
> 
> 
> CIN - TY TY TYT Y TYTYTYTY TY FOR THE WONDER WOMAN TUMBLER Boo ya... It's my new iced coffee cup. That's right.. Iced Coffee in the Dead of Winter.:smitten::kiss2:



I am so glad you like it!


----------



## flyingsolo101 (Dec 13, 2012)

I'm sorry to say, but it's still not showing up


----------



## dharmabean (Dec 13, 2012)

Awe, it's ok. 

P.S... Where's your list?


Also, are you guys ok with getting things after the Holiday(s)? With a new job, more gift giving will commence; just after I get caught up a lil.


----------



## flyingsolo101 (Dec 13, 2012)

dharmabean said:


> Awe, it's ok.
> 
> P.S... Where's your list?



Well, I was a little shy to share mine, just because I'm a Greenhorn in the Dims ranks, and it's also quite tiny, but here it is: http://amzn.com/w/160OYKABOFMKV


----------



## Lovelyone (Dec 14, 2012)

dharmabean said:


> Dharma's Karmic Return List
> 
> Dharma's Movies, Book and Music Dreams



LOVE how you named yours Karmic Return list.


----------



## samuraiscott (Dec 14, 2012)

I wish I could afford to give but I am very appreciative of the gift I have received.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Dec 14, 2012)

Turns out the person who bought me a Wii game used my USA wish list. Lol. So they weren't from here. 

Still, it's been super awesome to receive gifts.


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Dec 15, 2012)

largenlovely said:


> wondering who sent me the lovely make-up brushes I got today? Thank you bunches




That was me. I missed this post, and I was wondering if you'd gotten them yet!


----------



## largenlovely (Dec 15, 2012)

Diana_Prince245 said:


> That was me. I missed this post, and I was wondering if you'd gotten them yet!



I did and have already started using them. I was in desperate need of a new set so I appreciate it bunches


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Dec 15, 2012)

largenlovely said:


> I did and have already started using them. I was in desperate need of a new set so I appreciate it bunches



Yea! I'm glad you like them. I think the brushes are more important than the makeup most of the time.


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (Dec 16, 2012)

This is a sweet little feel good thread. I sit down with my cup of tea and read through the new posts. And smile. Happy holidays. =0)


----------



## ConnieLynn (Dec 16, 2012)

I woke up this morning feeling a bit blah... it's all wet and gray out. Checked my phone for the time, and noticed a new email. I got an e-book from my wish list! Perked me right up  Thank you Megan! It's going to be a reading Sunday.


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm going to be shopping a little here and there as paychecks come in  It's fun shopping 

And you're welcome ConnieLynn


----------



## largenlovely (Dec 16, 2012)

I plan to get a couple more people but it won't be until after the 1st...better late than never right? Lol


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Dec 17, 2012)

Once I get a job, all the giving will commence. :3


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 17, 2012)

Am sure whenever people are sent stuff they will appreciate it.

I have to behave atm and its killing me and like everyone else at least till the new year.


Hugs I love hearing all the wonderful gifts that are arriving. It is so wonderful to see such kindness bouncing around.


----------



## largenlovely (Dec 17, 2012)

kaylaisamachine said:


> Once I get a job, all the giving will commence. :3



Kayla I didn't see where you posted a wishlist. I looked for it


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Dec 18, 2012)

largenlovely said:


> Kayla I didn't see where you posted a wishlist. I looked for it



I've never made one. I'm not the type of person who likes getting as much as giving. I've already made it this far in life with people always taking care of me when I needed it. 

I don't know, I've just never thought of making one.


----------



## largenlovely (Dec 18, 2012)

kaylaisamachine said:


> I've never made one. I'm not the type of person who likes getting as much as giving. I've already made it this far in life with people always taking care of me when I needed it.
> 
> I don't know, I've just never thought of making one.



Oh you should make one even if it's just so some of us can just send a little something. Peer pressure peer pressure peer pressure!! Lol


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Dec 18, 2012)

largenlovely said:


> Oh you should make one even if it's just so some of us can just send a little something. Peer pressure peer pressure peer pressure!! Lol



Hahah, awe. I'll think about it.


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Dec 18, 2012)

I thought about it and I made one. Just realized that once I do get a job, I'll want to eventually be able to buy things for myself, so I should have a list of things that I know I want. 

http://amzn.com/w/3RRHV99KH96ME That's the link. I don't know how to do any of that fancy stuff you guys do to link it through. I'm HTML illiterate. Haha.


----------



## Micara (Dec 18, 2012)

kaylaisamachine said:


> I thought about it and I made one. Just realized that once I do get a job, I'll want to eventually be able to buy things for myself, so I should have a list of things that I know I want.
> 
> http://amzn.com/w/3RRHV99KH96ME That's the link. I don't know how to do any of that fancy stuff you guys do to link it through. I'm HTML illiterate. Haha.



We have the same Nightmare Before Christmas wants!


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Dec 18, 2012)

Micara said:


> We have the same Nightmare Before Christmas wants!



Hahaha, yes! You don't understand how hard it was for me to not put every single TNBC thing on there.


----------



## largenlovely (Dec 18, 2012)

kaylaisamachine said:


> I thought about it and I made one. Just realized that once I do get a job, I'll want to eventually be able to buy things for myself, so I should have a list of things that I know I want.
> 
> http://amzn.com/w/3RRHV99KH96ME That's the link. I don't know how to do any of that fancy stuff you guys do to link it through. I'm HTML illiterate. Haha.



Yay glad ya came around and joined the party lol


----------



## WVMountainrear (Dec 18, 2012)

Thank you so much, Surly, for the mug. I can't wait to have some hot chocolate in it! 

And, even though it's not technically wishlist, thanks again to spiritangel for the box-a-lope!


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 18, 2012)

You're very welcome! I'm glad you like it. 




lovelylady78 said:


> Thank you so much, Surly, for the mug. I can't wait to have some hot chocolate in it!


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Dec 19, 2012)

Michele! Thank you so much for the movie. When my roommate told me there was a package for me, I was like, "what? I didn't order anything, that's weird."

I didn't expect it. You're so sweet. Merry Christmas! I'm going to watch it tonight.


----------



## Micara (Dec 19, 2012)

kaylaisamachine said:


> Michele! Thank you so much for the movie. When my roommate told me there was a package for me, I was like, "what? I didn't order anything, that's weird."
> 
> I didn't expect it. You're so sweet. Merry Christmas! I'm going to watch it tonight.



You're welcome!!! It's a great movie.


----------



## TwilightStarr (Dec 19, 2012)

Thank you so much to the Dims Secret Santa for getting me, "Sad Clown Bad Summer Number 9" by Atmosphere 
It completely brightened up the shitty day I've been having!


----------



## Micara (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks to Megan for She's Come Undone! I've been wanting to read this forever!!!


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Dec 19, 2012)

Micara said:


> You're welcome!!! It's a great movie.



Where's your wishlist by the way? I can't seem to find it.

Nevermind, I found it.


----------



## TwilightStarr (Dec 19, 2012)

Micara said:


> Thanks to Megan for She's Come Undone! I've been wanting to read this forever!!!



I am so happy for you for getting that book!!  It's one of my favorite books!!


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 19, 2012)

One of my favourite books. SO GOOD.



Micara said:


> Thanks to Megan for She's Come Undone! I've been wanting to read this forever!!!


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 19, 2012)

Thank you, Dims Secret Santa. :bow:


----------



## dharmabean (Dec 19, 2012)

TY TY TY MEGAN for the "He's just not that into you" movie. We watched it last night. 


I love this book! I've had so many female friends read this book. 



Micara said:


> Thanks to Megan for She's Come Undone! I've been wanting to read this forever!!!


----------



## Dromond (Dec 19, 2012)

This is one of my favorite threads ever. There are some amazing people here.


----------



## ConnieLynn (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks, Dims Santa for supporting my addiction


----------



## samuraiscott (Dec 19, 2012)

Dromond said:


> This is one of my favorite threads ever. There are some amazing people here.



Yes, there sure are.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/6441W5SDFX/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 19, 2012)

lovelylady78 said:


> Thank you so much, Surly, for the mug. I can't wait to have some hot chocolate in it!
> 
> And, even though it's not technically wishlist, thanks again to spiritangel for the box-a-lope!



you are so welcome well as I am sure had you seen the ring it would have been on your wishlist right? Think I might have to do more box-a-lopes next year such fun.

this thread is just epic and awesome I love seeing lots of happy people with wishes granted it is soo hard for me to not be snooping through wishlists buying stuff atm must behave.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Dec 19, 2012)

spiritangel said:


> you are so welcome well as I am sure had you seen the ring it would have been on your wishlist right? Think I might have to do more box-a-lopes next year such fun.



I LOVE that ring! It's very much "me."


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 20, 2012)

lovelylady78 said:


> I LOVE that ring! It's very much "me."



so very glad I saw it and thought of you. It makes me happy that its very you


----------



## samuraiscott (Dec 20, 2012)

I would just like to say that if you have sent me something and I have not acknowledged it or thanked you it is because I have not actually received it yet. I saw where some things had been purchased but I have not physically been able to put my hands on them yet; may be a problem with shipping. If you bought me something and I haven't gotten it yet please check with Amazon to make sure they sent it to the right address. PM me if you need my address although I have changed it on Amazon. If this is the case I wanted whomever to know that I wasn't being a prick by not thanking them.


----------



## Dromond (Dec 20, 2012)

Some wonderful soul sent me a $25 Amazon gift card, but I don't recognize the name so I don't know who to thank!

Thank you mystery person!!!


Now... what to buy... what to buy...


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 20, 2012)

Dromond said:


> Some wonderful soul sent me a $25 Amazon gift card, but I don't recognize the name so I don't know who to thank!
> 
> Thank you mystery person!!!
> 
> ...



I swear there was a post yesterday where someone said something about amazon and gift card emails taking longer than 15mins but I can not seem to find it am sure they will own up though


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Dec 20, 2012)

Thank you so much LovelyLady for my game! I'm playing it tonight with all my friends that come to visit me from back home. I'm so excited. You are too sweet. <3 Merry Christmas love.


----------



## SuperMishe (Dec 20, 2012)

Hey Megan!
Thanks for the kitty toy! It's gonna be a nice xmas for the cats! LOL! :bow:


----------



## WVMountainrear (Dec 20, 2012)

kaylaisamachine said:


> Thank you so much LovelyLady for my game! I'm playing it tonight with all my friends that come to visit me from back home. I'm so excited. You are too sweet. <3 Merry Christmas love.



You're welcome!! Have a fantastic time! :happy:


----------



## Lovelyone (Dec 21, 2012)

I love this thread. That is all.


----------



## Twilley (Dec 21, 2012)

Connie! Thanks for the copy of Fritz the Cat!


----------



## dharmabean (Dec 21, 2012)

flyingsolo101 said:


> Amazon!



Flyingsolo! thank you for the KebMo' CD!


----------



## flyingsolo101 (Dec 21, 2012)

dharmabean said:


> Flyingsolo! thank you for the KebMo' CD!



No prob! Did you know he does some cameos on an awesome project called Playing For Change? It's really cool!


----------



## dharmabean (Dec 21, 2012)

NICE! I am very familiar with Playing for Change! Did not know, however, he made cameo appearances though!


----------



## flyingsolo101 (Dec 21, 2012)

dharmabean said:


> NICE! I am very familiar with Playing for Change! Did not know, however, he made cameo appearances though!



Yup! Off the top of my head, he does the lead vocals on Better Man and plays a part in One Love on the album.


----------



## ConnieLynn (Dec 22, 2012)

Twilley said:


> Connie! Thanks for the copy of Fritz the Cat!



You are very welcome. Merry Christmas!


----------



## Micara (Dec 22, 2012)

ConnieLynn! Thank you for my Sally sticker! I will have to post a picture of my car with all my cute ANBC stuff on it!!!


----------



## Micara (Dec 22, 2012)

Thank you Mystery Santa for getting me the Boondock Saints!!! So excited!!!!


----------



## ConnieLynn (Dec 22, 2012)

Micara said:


> ConnieLynn! Thank you for my Sally sticker! I will have to post a picture of my car with all my cute ANBC stuff on it!!!



Happy to add to your collection


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Dec 23, 2012)

Micara said:


> Thank you Mystery Santa for getting me the Boondock Saints!!! So excited!!!!



That was me. I didn't know where I was supposed to add my name because it didn't give me that option.  You're welcome though, hope you enjoy it! Merry Christmas. <3


----------



## Mishty (Dec 23, 2012)

I gots eye lashes from Hong Kong! 

Schönen dank!!


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 23, 2012)

Thank you for the bunny slippers, Emily T!!!


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 24, 2012)

Mishty said:


> I gots eye lashes from Hong Kong!
> 
> Schönen dank!!



Just a wee something from me  

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## penguin (Dec 24, 2012)

There was a postal delay with a couple of the items ordered, but the bulk of what I was able to get with the gift vouchers got here on time, and Amie is just thrilled with them. Thank you again for your generosity


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 24, 2012)

Whoever sent me the Heart Sutra, thanks so much. Very unexpected surprise!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 24, 2012)

penguin said:


> There was a postal delay with a couple of the items ordered, but the bulk of what I was able to get with the gift vouchers got here on time, and Amie is just thrilled with them. Thank you again for your generosity



YAY! That is wonderful news.  I'm so glad Santa was able to make her smile.


----------



## penguin (Dec 24, 2012)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> YAY! That is wonderful news.  I'm so glad Santa was able to make her smile.



The two things she really wanted were Legos and My Little Ponies, and she indeed got them


----------



## samuraiscott (Dec 25, 2012)

Thank you for my Amazon gift card Emily T, also known as RedheadinNJ. You're AWESOME!!!


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 25, 2012)

penguin said:


> There was a postal delay with a couple of the items ordered, but the bulk of what I was able to get with the gift vouchers got here on time, and Amie is just thrilled with them. Thank you again for your generosity



that is so Awesome. I am sure you both are having a lot of fun with it all. Its so special to because you will always treasure those things more because of the heart that went into it.


----------



## ConnieLynn (Dec 25, 2012)

I love the spirit behind this thread, and have really enjoyed being part of the fun.

Merry Christmas to you all!


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 3, 2013)

Thank you so much Janet for my Bundled Sage Distress ink (just 20 more to go till I have them all) I really appreciate the gift I received it today


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 8, 2013)

Thank you so much Amanda for my pearls. They're the perfect size, length and shape and even Aggie (a pearl aficionado like myself) was impressed when I wore them today. They mean so much to me.


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 8, 2013)

CastingPearls said:


> Thank you so much Amanda for my pearls. They're the perfect size, length and shape and even Aggie (a pearl aficionado like myself) was impressed when I wore them today. They mean so much to me.



I am so so very glad you love them it means a lot to me to helps some of your small wishes to come true:wubu::wubu::wubu:


I also have to say ty to Janet for my Darren Chriss CD I feel very spoilt by you getting two gifts was a total surprise


----------



## Dromond (Jan 8, 2013)

Everyone's generosity has been very humbling to me. I thank everyone who sent something to me. I wish I were able to gift back.


----------



## Lovelyone (Jan 8, 2013)

ConnieLynn said:


> I love the spirit behind this thread, and have really enjoyed being part of the fun.
> 
> Merry Christmas to you all!





Dromond said:


> Everyone's generosity has been very humbling to me. I thank everyone who sent something to me. I wish I were able to gift back.



I ditto these sentiments. This thread has long been a favorite of mine simply because of all the happiness it brings to others. May you all have a wonderful 2013.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jan 10, 2013)

Biiiiiig thanks to Jeanette for the Angel Cards  I was so not expecting them 

Funny thing is, I had an odd dream last night about friends coming to me for advice for stuff and I pulled out that exact box and did a reading. And yet didn't own the deck or anything. Go to check my mail today and BAM! The exact same deck is waiting for me in my mailbox. I was soooo giddy tonight over it and my friend even asked me to do a reading already  

Thanks a million!


----------



## AuntHen (Jan 18, 2013)

Thank you ConnieLynn for the phone covers. I received them last week but forgot to give my thanks!


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks to Ms. Diana_Prince245 for the very cool ice cube tray! :happy:


----------



## CarlaSixx (Feb 13, 2013)

Took me awhile to re-find this thread, lol. The Search bar hates me. 


----

Jeannette... I can't say thank you enough  You are so generous and giving, it's amazing. Biiig hugs to you for everything!
:kiss2:


----------



## spiritangel (Apr 14, 2013)

Just snuck on here to send something small to a friend for her birthday I love that we have access to these all year around


----------



## TwilightStarr (Apr 15, 2013)

I forgot all about this thread, I should update my wishlist before my birthday rolls around next month


----------



## dharmabean (Apr 15, 2013)

My birthday is in May too!! When's yours?




TwilightStarr said:


> I forgot all about this thread, I should update my wishlist before my birthday rolls around next month


----------



## mimosa (Apr 15, 2013)

May birthday here as well.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Apr 16, 2013)

That's wonderful to hear ladies it really is but it's all about the June babies


----------



## TwilightStarr (Apr 16, 2013)

dharmabean said:


> My birthday is in May too!! When's yours?



May 8th  What about you?




Hozay J Garseeya said:


> That's wonderful to hear ladies it really is but it's all about the June babies



And Hozay you silly boy, you are very wrong, may babies are way better!!


----------



## dharmabean (Apr 17, 2013)

May 12th (mother's day this year)


----------



## penguin (Apr 17, 2013)

TwilightStarr said:


> And Hozay you silly boy, you are very wrong, may babies are way better!!



January babies are good, too! As are April babies like my daughter


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 19, 2013)

For those of you who have sent birthday gifts and cards, I'm touched beyond words. Thank you so much.


----------



## Lovelyone (Jul 8, 2013)

I received the Game of Thrones magnetic bookmarks in the mail today that were on my wish list. I have a sneaking suspicion that they were sent from a friend who is also sending me a set of the books, but just in case I am wrong I wish to formally thank whomever purchased the bookmarks. I LOVE them. THANK YOU!!!


----------



## penguin (Jul 16, 2013)

I don't know who to thank! Today I got a parcel that had a make up kit and a Lego Lord of the Rings game, but there was no note or message, so I don't know who sent it to me! Whoever it was, thank you so much, you made my day


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 16, 2013)

I love that this thread just keeps giving though I think I will be sending a lot more box-a-lopes this year


----------



## penguin (Jul 17, 2013)

I love it, too! I wasn't expecting anything, so it was a big surprise. I really want to know who it's from! I'm incredibly grateful, but I want to thank them properly!


----------



## dharmabean (Jul 17, 2013)

:: rubs the lamp ::

Genie.. I have wishes too *wink*


----------



## moonvine (Oct 13, 2013)

I think this is right...


----------



## Dromond (Nov 24, 2013)

New thread for new season! http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=105293


----------

